# Cash-Strapped Families Dump Pets



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

12:29am UK, Saturday January 03, 2009

Orla Chennaoui, Sky News reporter

An increasing number of pets are being abandoned because of the credit crunch, animal welfare charities say.

As owners count the cost of the day-to-day upkeep and see insurance premiums and vet's bills rise, thousands of families are saying goodbye to their four-legged family members.

The Dog's Trust is the largest dog welfare charity in the UK. They have twice as many pets on their waiting list to be rehomed than this time last year.

"The dogs unfortunately are the first to suffer when financially people can't afford to pay the bills, or feed themselves," said Christian Bamber, a rehoming centre manager.

"It's very sad that a family member, like a dog is the first victim of the credit crunch, but this is clearly what we're seeing," he explained.

The average vets' bill for a dog is thought to cost some several hundred pounds, while the cost of treating more serious conditions can run into the thousands.

It is not only dogs which are affected by the crisis. Animal charities are seeing a similar trend with cats, and even horses as owners feel the financial pinch.

Staff at the Blue Cross animal welfare charity are seeing a three fold increase in the numbers of abandoned pets this year, with many owners citing economic problems, job losses and house moves.

They say there are certain factors struggling owners should consider.

Christian Bamber, the charity's director of veterinary services, said: "I would urge all pet owners to think about neutering their animals if they haven't.

"The other key thing is that people really should consider is insurance before they get a pet, because it can certainly mean the difference between life and death in the case of an emergency."

Life and death may seem a bleak prospect, but it is one that is facing an increasing number of abandoned pets.

With no end to the credit crunch in sight homeless animals across the UK are facing a very long winter.

Animal Charities Warn More Pets Being Abandoned As Families Dump Dogs And Cats Due To Credit Crunch | UK News | Sky News


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

In the states they are leaving the pets in their once owned:frown2: homes now abandoned as the bank took over them, and these poor animals are left with nothing, no food no water just death if not found soon enough!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Shocking how some people treat pets as disposable. I'd no sooner give up my kitty as give up a child. She's part of the family. We went through some very lean times when I was a kid but my mum would never think to get rid of any of our pets. 

Our next door neighbours emigrated to Australia and just left their cat behind! One of the other neighbours took her in. 

We got our cat from Cats Protection and I don't know how anyone could have given her up. She's adorable and so clean and well behaved.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> In the states they are leaving the pets in their once owned:frown2: homes now abandoned as the bank took over them, and these poor animals are left with nothing, no food no water just death if not found soon enough!


:crying:
i just could not do that to my babies


----------



## madmack99 (Jan 4, 2009)

very very sad


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

i just dont understand how people can abandon their pets!
mason callen and smokey are all family members!
makes me angry


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats horrible!


----------



## Shaydey'smum (Jan 6, 2009)

Whatever happened to for life???
This really does make me so angry, you would'nt dump your children wud you. Only this morning on the local news a beautiful rottie was found tied to a zoo's gates - it just beggers belief just how cruel people can be. :mad2:


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i,m afraid the credit crunch is just another excuse to get rid of pets


----------

